
Stuck on Mars with nothing but disco - bootload
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/11/stuck-on-mars-with-nothing-but-disco-ars-talks-with-the-martians-andy-weir/
======
informatimago
Bah, if it's ABBA, I would survive :-)

